# iPhone 2.1 is live



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Go get it!


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't forget to report back!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

No problems so far...


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

All is well here. Can't see any real glaring cosmetic changes, it does seem a bit zippier though. Will use it for the day and see what I notice.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I thought this update was supposed to have the Genius feature. I don't see it. 

Typing in text messaging is responsive now. Yay. 

I've been having problems with 3G in my area, and not receiving calls. (Received a $5 month credit from Rogers for my hassles) I hope this update fixes that problem.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

ehMax said:


> I thought this update was supposed to have the Genius feature. I don't see it.
> 
> Typing in text messaging is responsive now. Yay.
> 
> I've been having problems with 3G in my area, and not receiving calls. (Received a $5 month credit from Rogers for my hassles) I hope this update fixes that problem.


Genius is there for me...


----------



## crazylegsmurphy (Sep 11, 2008)

Does Stevie not put out release notes with his updates?


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

crazylegsmurphy said:


> Does Stevie not put out release notes with his updates?


Yes. It was there on the install screen where you accept the terms... However for reference:

From Apple Insider:

AppleInsider | Apple releases iPhone Software v2.1

What it fixes

A page dedicated to the release on Apple's website details a dozen major enhancements including:
Decrease in call set-up failures and dropped calls.

Significantly better battery life for most users.

Dramatically reduced time to backup to iTunes.

Improved email reliability, notably fetching email from POP and Exchange accounts.

Faster installation of 3rd party applications.

Fixed bugs causing hangs and crashes for users with lots of third party applications.

Improved performance in text messaging.

Faster loading and searching of contacts.

Improved accuracy of the 3G signal strength display.

Repeat alert up to two additional times for incoming text messages.

Option to wipe data after ten failed passcode attempts.

Genius playlist creation.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

shonline said:


> Genius is there for me...


Weird... I just checked again and now its there.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Weird... I just checked again and now its there.


Cue Rod Serling.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

genius feature only comes alive once you sync your music with an iTunes that's run genius through its library.

regarding this repeat SMS alert, anyone know how that works? is it an option? i sent a message to myself but it only buzzed once? maybe i didn't wait enough or i'm missing the point?


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

I just synced my iPhone, and when it was done, I realized that 2.1 is supposed to come out, so I updated it. The back-up is taking twice as long as the I just did with 2.0.2.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I thought this update was supposed to have the Genius feature. I don't see it.


Had the same problem on bot my Touch and my iPhone. The Genius features needs to be synchronised from iTunes, this is why it doesn't appear after the firmware upgrade (which only reads from the backup). The order of play is therefore: 

- Run Genius on your iTunes music library
- Upgrade your firmware to 2.1
- Run a normal synch 

Expect quite a few 'not enough songs to make a Genius playlist' messages but, by and large, this is genius!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

crazylegsmurphy said:


> Does Stevie not put out release notes with his updates?


Apple - iPhone - Software Update


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Got the genius. 

And it's snappier!!


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm a little bit disappointed. I expected some new features considering it's 2.1 and not 2.0.3. Everything included in the update is more or less a bug fix, except for the Genius capabilities.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah im satisfied with this one so far. The Genius thing in the iPod tho takes up alotta room find i enjoyed the older sleek and slim music play bar (where you scan through a song) its thicker and covers more of the album art but o well i'll deal


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Underwhelmed.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

alamarco said:


> I'm a little bit disappointed. I expected some new features considering it's 2.1 and not 2.0.3. Everything included in the update is more or less a bug fix, except for the Genius capabilities.


I don't get it - Steve and Apple were *very* clear - saying this was a big bug fix that's why the whole .1 release. There was never anything said about 2.1 being all about new features. 

Push was taken out of the betas over a month ago - so not sure what you were expecting.

----------

On a totally different note, anyone try to update a PWNed 1G iPhone?  I assume that wouldn't work yet.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> I don't get it - Steve and Apple were *very* clear - saying this was a big bug fix that's why the whole .1 release. There was never anything said about 2.1 being all about new features.
> 
> Push was taken out of the betas over a month ago - so not sure what you were expecting.


Wow you assume that people actually use basic listening and reading comprehension skills on the internet


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

I never read anything that Steve said. Just all the rumours on the forums and copy & paste, bug fixes, etc.

I got my iPhone maybe two weeks ago. Your post was the first time I seen anything related to push being taken out. The iPhone is also my first Apple product, so I'm not current on everything happening. Do have any URL's, or RSS feeds where you get Apple/iPhone related information?


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

Ummmmmmmmm.......... THIS site!!!!


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*So far...*

Launching apps is faster
Contacts responsive MUCH faster
Keyboard more responsive
Genius worked off the bat (must sync after update)

Overall... works well for me.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Yay, fixed my contacts! Now they actually load quickly. That was annoying.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

alamarco said:


> Do have any URL's, or RSS feeds where you get Apple/iPhone related information?


Search within the ehmac.ca domain here.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

alamarco said:


> Do have any URL's, or RSS feeds where you get Apple/iPhone related information?


And here:

ehMac.ca - Search Forums


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I like the change to App updating that it now replaces the App icon where it was instead of at the first available spot and then deleting the old icon! Also, less lag and no jumping when typing in forums, excellent!!


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

i dunno why you guys complain this one is much faster already compared to old firmware.


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

Bjornbro said:


> Search within the ehmac.ca domain here.


Right, because a search is the same as a news source .


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

alamarco said:


> Right, because a search is the same as a news source .


The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW) is ok.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

alamarco said:


> Right, because a search is the same as a news source .


Well I guess you're right. Some people need to be spoon fed information, others will do research on their own. :baby:


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

BobbyFett said:


> The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW) is ok.


Thank-you for the helpful post, I appreciate the link.



Bjornbro said:


> Well I guess you're right. Some people need to be spoon fed information, others will do research on their own. :baby:


Oh, so you're saying all these years people who read newspapers, magazines, and watch TV news should be doing research and searches for their own news. Society sure has changed . Sorry for asking such a simple question.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Unfortunately things are not always so simple around here.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Holy crap this update is taking forever.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

More Info:

AppleInsider | Apple Insider News and Analysis

Mac Rumors: Apple Mac Rumors and News You Care About

9 to 5 Mac | Apple Intelligence

Macworld | Apple, Mac, iPod and iPhone News, Reviews, Help and Tips

All those are in my google reader.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmmm....

I'm not really noticing... anything? Except the genius thing, kinda cool.

Come to think of it, it appears I'm having a littttttle bit better signal strength, yet for some reason there is NO 3G here (when there used to be 1 bar). Just a better E signal. Btw the "E" icon seems to have changed.

Contacts "loads" faster - in that the visuals of the contact list are there instantly but there is still a lag before I can freeley scroll.

Cant wait to see if battery life is improved. This is a hot button with me so it'd be great if there is any improvement....


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Holy crap this update is taking forever.


lol mhmm! It backed up my iPhone before 2.1 & now again right after 2.1.... I'm glad its finally around 80% done! 


But I aint complaining... the phone is a million times easier & software is more sophisticated than any phone I've owned in my life! So even without the updates & bugs it still blows everything else out of the water. I don't see why people whine so much... TRY switching back to your old phone & you'll shut up with the complaining!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

^^^

Pff. Who says? People still complain about the other phones they've had or still have. And why not? We're entitled to have products that work well. If companies can't get it right, we as consumers have every right to tell them to fix it. It's our money they're taking to the bank.

It's not like they included an entire list of bugs and/or defects we may experience when purchasing their products, right? So it's not like we're totally informed consumers when we decide to purchase these devices.

I bet if companies listed every software or hardware deficiency we may encounter if we buy their products, they'd sell a lot less. So since we don't have that luxury, we're left to voicing our complaints and concerns once we've discovered the things we buy aren't working as advertised.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Cant wait to see if battery life is improved. This is a hot button with me so it'd be great if there is any improvement....


The update updated my hot button...


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

HowEver what do you mean by the update updated your home button? You mean it changed what it's linked to when you press it twice? or something else...


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

HowEver said:


> The update updated my hot button...


Oooh, lucky you


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> HowEver what do you mean by the update updated your home button? You mean it changed what it's linked to when you press it twice? or something else...


Something else. It was (intended as) a joke. The message I quoted was about a "hot button" issue.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

*sigh* Am I the only one utterly disappointed they didn't add in a "mark all read" option to email?

I must receive around 75-80 emails a day and most of them are subjects and about 3 words of text for work... such a PITA to individually open each of them just to clear the new email notification.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

MomentsofSanity said:


> *sigh* Am I the only one utterly disappointed they didn't add in a "mark all read" option to email?
> 
> I must receive around 75-80 emails a day and most of them are subjects and about 3 words of text for work... such a PITA to individually open each of them just to clear the new email notification.


I'm with you on this one, also does the mail app automatically download emails off the server if its a POP account or does it leave the emails on the server (like I'd want it to til I got home to permanently download to my macbook).


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

It should leave it on the server unless you have specifically set it up in the mail account settings to delete from the server when deleted from the iPhone's inbox (other option is 7 days). Mail Account>Advanced>Delete from server>


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

If you go into "edit" mode in the inbox you can at least tag a bunch of them and do it in one shot as opposed to having to open each one to mark as read. I'd like a mark all read button too though.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

mguertin said:


> If you go into "edit" mode in the inbox you can at least tag a bunch of them and do it in one shot as opposed to having to open each one to mark as read. I'd like a mark all read button too though.


When I do that my only choices are delete or move.


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> More Info:
> 
> AppleInsider | Apple Insider News and Analysis
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, a lot of good ones.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Am I the only one or has this update messed up your email account as well? My emails for my main account & all of them actually have a big red bar at the bottom & you can't view the whole message...


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

MomentsofSanity said:


> *sigh* Am I the only one utterly disappointed they didn't add in a "mark all read" option to email?
> 
> I must receive around 75-80 emails a day and most of them are subjects and about 3 words of text for work... such a PITA to individually open each of them just to clear the new email notification.


I couldn't agree with you more!!! Arghhh!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Coming over from a BlackBerry the mark as read feature is the most glaring omission on the iPhone...well that and voice dial


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Coming over from a BlackBerry the mark as read feature is the most glaring omission on the iPhone...well that and voice dial


Um, doesn't actually reading the email mark it as 'read'?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

shonline said:


> Um, doesn't actually reading the email mark it as 'read'?


Re-read the initial comment about mark all as read....




> *sigh* Am I the only one utterly disappointed they didn't add in a "mark all read" option to email?
> 
> I must receive around 75-80 emails a day and most of them are subjects and about 3 words of text for work... such a PITA to individually open each of them just to clear the new email notification.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

kb244 said:


> When I do that my only choices are delete or move.


Yep you're totally right. It must have been a dream LOL.


----------

